# What Do I Need for Wi-Fi at Home?



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

I already own an iBook. I know tons about wi-fi, laptops, etc. ... but I don't know much about desktops. My parents are in the process of deciding on a desktop for their home. They don't need anything fancy--they'll be using it to keep track of business clients, records, etc., and, of course, surfing the 'Net. They will not be spending a lot of time on the Internet, so they're looking at one of those cheap ISPs for 10 bucks a month or whatever. My question is this (actually it's *their* question that they wanted me to ask): After they buy their desktop and sign up with an ISP (preferably DSL and not dial-up), what else will they need to purchase for wi-fi Internet connection? Do they need one of those AirPort signals (those white cone-looking things)? I've heard talk about "digital hubs"--do they need one of those?  If so, what does it include? I'm just not sure about these desktop things. Laptops are easy--sign up with a ISP and you're ready to go because it already has an AirPort card built in and you just connect using the signal from whatever hotspot you're at. So, I didn't have to go through any of this. Please help me help my parents with their setup. Thanks so much!


----------



## iball (Jan 8, 2006)

Any 802.11b or 802.11g wi-fi router will do the trick.  One of the better ones is the Linksys WRT54G model that can be reflashed with an open-source firmware to enable it to do more "tricks", depending on the hardware in the box.  They don't cost much.


----------



## sgould (Jan 8, 2006)

If they only have one computer, do they really need wi-fi?  An ADSL modem hardwired between the computer and the phone is all that's needed.  Wi-fi will be more expensive and more complicated.


----------



## iball (Jan 8, 2006)

Depends on where the computer is located versus where the incoming broadband line is.  Plus it gears them up for the future a little.


----------



## sgould (Jan 8, 2006)

Agreed, but if they are not familiar with internet connections, a simpler solution might be easier to start with.  On the other hand wi-fi would give Amie the chance to use her iBook at the same time


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

They don't need anything fancy. Simpler would be better as far as they're concerned. And need not worry about "the future." The computer that they decide on will probably be the only computer they ever purchase. Once they get it, they will not likely upgrade or do anything differently to it in the future. Whatever they decide on will be it.

That said, I'm not very good with all the technical terminology. What do you mean by "an ADSL modem hardwired between the computer and the phone is all that's needed"? I'm sure their computer will already have a built-in modem. Will they need to purchase anything else besides the computer itself (and, of course, sign up with an ISP)? If it has an internal modem and it's just plugged into the phone jack ... wouldn't that be dial-up? I think they want a fast Internet connection, like DSL. 

Basically, I just need to know what to tell them to expect to buy in addition to their desktop. Thanks for your help.

P.S. I'm not really concerned about using my iBook at home. I probably wouldn't use it much at home. And if I did need to use the Internet, I would probably just use my parents' desktop while at home.


----------



## sgould (Jan 8, 2006)

Most, but not all computers have a dial-up modem built in.  These days a faster broadband connection is almost essential if you want to download or view pictures.  A broadband connection will need a separate broadband modem (ADSL modem - same thing) between the computer and the phone. 

The ADSL modem will either be connected to the USB port or else the Ethernet port. Which will depend on what modem you buy.  I think Ethernet is better.  It should also need less setting up.  But it is an extra.

You will also need at least one splitter box to separate the computer phone connection from the phones in the house if they share the line.  Often you get all the stuff free with the ISP connection.

As iball says a wi-fi router/modem may not cost much more and would allow you to connect the desktop (if it has a wi-fi card) from somewhere remote from a phone line (most also have a direct wire connection available too).  And you could connect your iBook at the same time - set up a local network and transfer files........


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

See, I didn't do *any* of that with my old PC desktop (this was before I become a Mac convert). I just bought the computer, plugged it into a phone jack, popped in the AOL software disc and I was online. Simple, quick and easy. Why do all these replies sound so much more complicated than that? LOL


----------



## sgould (Jan 8, 2006)

It's still easy!!  You just plug in the ADSL modem and the splitter and you are on line 

The rest is just icing on the cake.   The ISP will do the work as they will know what phone number you are connected to.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 8, 2006)

If you plan on routing AppleTalk, stay away from the WRTG54G.  it doesn't support AppleTalk routing, which means if you have any other older Macs that need to share files they won't be able to see the other Macs since AppleTalk isn't supported.  Of course, this won't be the issue for you Amie since you won't be using anything but the iBook.

As for AOL being easier, consider that AOL does all the configuring for you.  Of course, it also has a tendency to muck up things in the process by adding a myriad of their own software to make everything work transparently.


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

sgould said:
			
		

> It's still easy!!  You just plug in the ADSL modem and the splitter and you are on line
> 
> The rest is just icing on the cake.   The ISP will do the work as they will know what phone number you are connected to.


How come I didn't need to do any of that when I was using my old PC desktop? I didn't buy anything extra. My parents need to buy an "ADSL modem" and "a splitter"? 

The ISP will know what phone number they are connected to? That sounds like dial-up. They want DSL/cable (fast) connection. Or does DSL still use the phone number?

(Yes, I'm verrrrry confused.)


----------



## Amie (Jan 8, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> If you plan on routing AppleTalk, stay away from the WRTG54G.


I have absolutely no idea what you just said. LOL



			
				nixgeek said:
			
		

> it doesn't support AppleTalk routing, which means if you have any other older Macs that need to share files they won't be able to see the other Macs since AppleTalk isn't supported.  Of course, this won't be the issue for you Amie since you won't be using anything but the iBook.


There are no other computers in the household.



			
				nixgeek said:
			
		

> As for AOL being easier, consider that AOL does all the configuring for you.  Of course, it also has a tendency to muck up things in the process by adding a myriad of their own software to make everything work transparently.


Oh, yeah, I totally agree. AOL is definitely an inferior ISP, in my opinion. They don't call it AOHell for nothin'.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 8, 2006)

I just re-read the original message in this thread.

There are inconsistencies in what Amie has said, but I think we're supposed to infer from it the following things:

Her parents are getting a new desktop.  Given their decision to go with cheap internet (I think she said about ten bucks a month), they'll likely go for a dial-up connection (not DSL, not Cable Modem).  It's not clear whether a wireless connection is necessary...  only the thread title suggests it.  She's not interested in accessing the internet from her iBook.

So... it seems she won't need a router at all (wireless or otherwise) because only the new desktop will be accessing the net at home.  She won't need an ADSL modem either...  since she'll be going with an ISP that charges about ten bucks a month (likely dial-up).  Her set-up experience might just turn out to be plug-n-play.

The question remains...  which ISP are her parents considering?  What type of connection (dial-up, cable modem, dsl)?


----------



## Amie (Jan 9, 2006)

Dusky said:
			
		

> I just re-read the original message in this thread.
> 
> There are inconsistencies in what Amie has said, but I think we're supposed to infer from it the following things:
> 
> ...


Argh! You know what? I *totally* messed up my original question in this tread. My sincere apologies. I said "wi-fi" Internet connection. I get the feeling that wi-fi connection and just regular (wired) Internet is a big difference. I don't know why I said "wi-fi"--I guess it's because that's the term I'm used to that relates to "Internet connection," since I own an iBook. Very sorry! Didn't mean to confuse you all and waste your time. 

I guess I meant to ask is this: What do my parents need (besides the computer and ISP) for an Internet (not wi-fi) connection at home?

(Better?) 

P.S. I probably should mention that they said they *do* want a DSL connection (not dial-up), because DSL is faster. I'm not sure at this point which ISP they are planning to go with. Maybe something like iConnect for $9.95 a month. They're not really sure yet. Something cheap, as they won't be spending a huge amount of time on the 'Net.


----------



## bobw (Jan 9, 2006)

In that case, all you need is the computer. The DSL company will come in and set the modem up and you'll be online.


----------



## lurk (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think that they will be able to find DSL for $9.99 a month.  However, if they do get DSL then their computer will connect to the DSL modem through an ethernet connection and not through the built in dial-up modem.


----------



## Amie (Jan 10, 2006)

*sigh*

After talking with my parents again, they are now telling me that they want a dial-up connection--because they're not willing to pay the expense for a DSL connection. There's an ISP called iConnect (iConnect.com) that offers "fast dial-up connection, five times the speed of standard dial-up" for $9.95 a month. I think that's what my parents are looking into. 

That said, what would they need to purchase extra in order to get online? Nothing? The computer would already have an internal dial-up modem built in, so would they need anything else? I'm guessing no, but I just want to be sure. I'm guessing the phone line would just plug into the port in the computer and then plug into the phone jack on the wall. And that's that. Correct?


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

You won't need anything if you buy a machine with a built in modem. Just plug a phone wire in from the computer to a phone jack.

If they're buyin a Mac, I believe the iBooks are the only ones that come with built in modem. All others, you have to buy Apple's USB external modem.


----------



## Amie (Jan 10, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> You won't need anything if you buy a machine with a built in modem. Just plug a phone wire in from the computer to a phone jack.
> 
> If they're buyin a Mac, I believe the iBooks are the only ones that come with built in modem. All others, you have to buy Apple's USB external modem.


You're kidding! Wow. I thought just about all computers came with a built-in internal modem these days.


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2006)

And don't expect the iConnect ISP to be 5 times faster than a normal dial up. The speed is limited to 53k on any dial up connection. They'll just cache pages so they load faster.


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2006)

They also compress the graphics more, I think AOL does this as well and it breaks some sites.


----------



## sgould (Jan 10, 2006)

Dial-up is so slow once you start dealing in images (web pages, family photos etc.) that dial-up is almost unusable unless you drink a lot of tea!!  I have only used dial-up in an emergency, and that only about three times in the last four years since I went on broadband.  Even 512 b/band was getting slow for software updates and iMac.

I think that so few people use the dial-up modem that it is not really worthwhile installing one any more.  I've had my iBook for 6 months now and the dial-up is not even configured.  Most places I've been when away from home have had wi-fi.


----------



## Amie (Jan 11, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> And don't expect the iConnect ISP to be 5 times faster than a normal dial up. The speed is limited to 53k on any dial up connection. They'll just cache pages so they load faster.


And that makes it download/work/go/seem/be faster. That's all that matters.


----------



## Amie (Jan 11, 2006)

I know my dad really wants to get an iPod. If he goes with dial-up connection (even a "super fast" one like iConnectDirect), will downloading MP3 files be at least doable ... or so painfully slow that you'll want to jump off the Empire State Building onto a bicycle with no seat?


----------



## lurk (Jan 12, 2006)

Those don't benefit from the compression, so it will be  slow.  One neat thing is that you can easily estimate the time to download them though.  A 128 bit MP3 will take about three times as long to download as to play, a 196 bit MP3 about 5 times.  That is because you can expect to pull about 40 kbs of real data through your modem after you pay the overhead costs. Then divide the MP3's bit rate by 40 and you get the "download vs. playing multiplier".


----------

